# Anybody have this problem before?



## flightcnclr (Nov 22, 2007)

I bought a vest for my dog. I put it on her and she acted like a rodeo bull. She did two flips and landed on her back. She now tries to stay really close to me when she has it on and looks pathetic. She also is very reluctant to retrieve with it on.

I have checked to see if she has movement resticted and the vest seems to fit well. With the weather she will need it at some point so I want her to get use to it.

Has anyone had this issue and did your dog get use to it? Any suggestions?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I've never had a radical reaction like that. Sounds like mine when I boot her!!!!

The answer though is to put her on a leash and *make* her walk at heel with it on. If she starts to buck, jerk on the leash and tell her *no*.

If I had a dog reacting like that to a vest, I'd also make sure the dog wore it in non-hunting situations until it was comfortable with it.

Otherwise, if I were pheasant hunting her and not waterfowl hunting, I'd just put it on, let er' buck, and ignore her untile she quit.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy did the rodeo bull thing the first time. After that, he treated it like he does his collar and goes crazy when I get it out. I think he associates that with a good thing...going hunting or for play. It was still hard to get on him, as he was prancing about a bit and I generally had to make him hold still, but he never had any effects in the field from it.

'Course, they are all different and each has it's own personality.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

She'll get used to it.

Check the fit. I had to take a scissors to mine in the "armpits". It was rubbing him pretty badly. Now it isn't an issue.

Brian


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

My first Gordon Harley didn't like it when I put her vest on. She acted wierd and stayed close until we got out to the field, than all was well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

At first glance I didn't see it was a SHE! My buddy put one on his male, alittle tight and went back to his junk. He was a buckin bull till it came off. I would say put it on at times she feels confident. Dinner time? When she is chilling in the house getting attention. Do it at other times so she doesn't just associate it with hunting. UNTIL she gets used to it.

Good luck.. If you want an even funnier show put dog booties on her! :lol:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I put mine on my male when we would go for a run daily ... at first he was a little "freaked out"... but as mentioned above... soon it became associated with something he looked forward to... similar to grabbibg a shotgun or his collar. I did also ahve to do a little trimming to improve the fit... it is just an unnatural feeling for them in my opinion but it can be overcame with the proper "conditioning".


----------

